# Seawolf park mishap!



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

_Had no customers booked this week so i went out to SWP yesterday the 4th. since my whaler is getting some gelcoat repair and had some down time between trips. Waded for about 4 hrs and parked my truck on the main drive to SWP and found my passenger front window busted out in broad daylight boy was i hot!! These idiots didnt take my wallet that is centr console they took camera,a few lure boxes,jacket, and 3brand new laguna extreme wadr rods right from factory givin to me to try out they didnt have any reels on them but its just the fact. And im also a conductor for railroad in galvestn they took my 400$ radio the co. gives us. Just wantd to let some of u knw be careful, i mean it can happen to us all at anytime materials are replacable but u knw people just cant stand it if u have something nice that u work hard for some bastard wants it for himself.Oh by the way would of took some pics no camera! 5 flatties though in all that mess._
_ Capt. Vincent Garza_
_ Beachfront Outfitters_
_ [email protected] _


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

I still say someone needs too set bait for these LOWLIFES!!!!!!!!! Sorry too hear about your misfortune.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Man, it sounds like break-ins are almost a daily occurance on Pelican Island. Can't the Galv. Police do something about it? What is the deal?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Two years ago i got 7 rod and reel combos stolen from the side of my house after washing them down in broad daylight. Had just bought them too.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your mishap. Judging on the amount of stuff taken, It looks like the a holes are driving down the road and looking in and using the vehicle for a quick escape. 


How much of that stuff was visable ? I have to tell my wife all the time to stash her purse..Out of sight out of mind..


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever thought of setting up some kind of sting or something. It's been a while since I have fished there but I seem to remember a little cover that could be used, if you get there early enough, to stake out your truck. Maybe go down with a couple of friends before sunrise and someone stay behind undercover waiting on these idiots. Sure could surprise the "you know what" out them scumbags!


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

I think a sting would be in order...there have been countless threads initiated here based on theft, and all seem to come from this area. GPD needs to wake up on this one...sorry to hear about that...


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Time to create the Pelican Island Militia!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm sorry to hear that happened. I hate thieves.
People get their trucks broken in to at SWP, SLP, TCD, and local boat ramps. It will only get worse as the economy continues to slow. Add to that the fact that a large number of Galveston's population is homeless and unemployed (like they ever had a job) and the large influx of out-of-state scumbags. That's trouble.
It's a sad fact, but you just can't park in a somewhat remote location with valuable articles in plain sight.......you will get robbed.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Tarponator,

Sorry to hear that. I know how you feel. had my garage broken into several years back and they took everything. Off-shore rods, inshore rods, surf rods, 3 tackle boxes full of tackle, all lawn equipment, hand tools, power tools, you name it. 

Keep your head up, man. Thank God you're OK.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

That is why we pay extra $6 to park inside the park. 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

I fished there Tuesday morning. I drive a Jeep Wrangler with a rack on top for the kayak. I use a chain and lock to lock the yak to the roof rack. After I took the yak off that morning, I left the chain and lock just sitting on the jeep top. When I came back after fishing, someone had stolen the chain and the lock!
Not going to be of much use without the key.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*CANT EVEN FISH*

MAN THAT SUCKS U CANT EVEN GO FISHING WITHOUT SOME 1 STEALING UR STUFF SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT . IV NEVER FISHED OUT THERE BECAUSE IV HEARD ALL OF BREAK INS HAPPEN OUT AS SWP .... I HOPE SOME 1 CATCHES THE PEOPLE RESPONSABLE FOR THE STEALING AND DAMAGING OF THE CARS AND TRUCK ..


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

i had my truck broken into last yea and stolen this year. it was stolen out of a parking garage at trinity on campus. i got the truck back a few weeks ago but it was a mess.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Man, that makes my stomach hurt, imagine going back and realizing how much damage that causes, the window, the rods, radio, lures. Thats prolly over 1K worth of stuff EASY. Man that really bites that there are people who prey on us fisherman, guess that they don't realize that most of us are pistol packin' hunters and avid outdoorsmen, it won't be long before one gets pumped full of lead. GEEZ!!! Guess were gonna have to start IDing our stuff with our DL #'s


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

BOBBYG said:


> I still say someone needs too set bait for these LOWLIFES!!!!!!!!! Sorry too hear about your misfortune.


 A ton of people have suggested a sting ( no need to bait as just having a vehicle
parked there is bait in itself ) but until someone actually does it and kills one of those
scum , don`t expect it to get any better. Word gets around and it just might deter a few
from making it their place of choice to steal from. If 3-4 fishermen show up in different
vehicles , I`ll guard them for a reasonable fee. No guns , just me and a dog.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

adpostel said:


> Man, that makes my stomach hurt, imagine going back and realizing how much damage that causes, the window, the rods, radio, lures. Thats prolly over 1K worth of stuff EASY. Man that really bites that there are people who prey on us fisherman, guess that they don't realize that most of us are pistol packin' hunters and avid outdoorsmen, it won't be long before one gets pumped full of lead. GEEZ!!! Guess were gonna have to start IDing our stuff with our DL #'s


 Anyone ever thought that some of these thefts are done by fishermen ?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that no one is immune to break -ins and theft. Man, at Lowe`s and Home Depot , it`s a crapshoot
and I can`t wait to get out of the store to see if I`ve been hit or not. I carry some expensive tools
and I can`t afford to replace any of them . I`m seriously thinking of carrying one of my dogs with
me to every job I go to.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I have plenty of shovels and access to a paving machine if u catch them.


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

That happened to my buddies truck and another guy one day down there while wade fishing... They took cell phones, wallets, basically everything of value... needless to say we have never gone back unless on the weekend when a bunch of fishermen are coming and going...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

What would you all think about taking some of the time and effort being spent on this fishing site complaining to each other and talking about stings, etc. and using it instead to do an extensive letter writting campaign to the Galveston County Sherriff's department bringing the repeated thefts to their attention and asking them to beef up their patrols in that area or even set up their own stings...:idea:..Afterall that is what they get paid to do...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> What would you all think about taking some of the time and effort being spent on this fishing site complaining to each other and talking about stings, etc. and using it instead to do an extensive letter writting campaign to the Galveston County Sherriff's department bringing the repeated thefts to their attention and asking them to beef up their patrols in that area or even set up their own stings...:idea:..Afterall that is what they get paid to do...


 Best advice I`ve heard yet and it starts with just one letter. Even though I don`t fish there
( or much anymore ) , I`ll write a letter or sign a petition. Correspondence en masse 
would certainly bring about a good result.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

How often does this happen ? does this happen ? I hear of it a lot but is it like an every weekend thing ?


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*probably is more than one car involved in the stealing*

the thieves probably has a lookout watching the roads and warning them, and it is probably the same ones committing the thiefs.

someone should stake out the place and catch the people doing this.
it will take some time, but, could be done.

although if it happend to you, you may be tempted to shoot them instead of arrest them,

Sorry it happend to you Bro...


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

jmack said:


> How often does this happen ? does this happen ? I hear of it a lot but is it like an every weekend thing ?


during the flounder run, it pretty often, not sure how often, but i would guess from the amount of posts on 2 cool and the amount of broken glass on the road, it looks like more then once a week.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> What would you all think about taking some of the time and effort being spent on this fishing site complaining to each other and talking about stings, etc. and using it instead to do an extensive letter writting campaign to the Galveston County Sherriff's department bringing the repeated thefts to their attention and asking them to beef up their patrols in that area or even set up their own stings...:idea:..Afterall that is what they get paid to do...


allready been done on my part, plus an email to joe kent of the reel report of the galv. news.. best advice is watch your own back.. :brew:


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Galveston PD has never been known as the best or the brightest, but you have to think that petty theft is not REAL high on their current list of priorities right now.

Just tazer the guys until they cant walk and then go to town on them.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

OK...How about asking everyone on the board who actually had a loss of anything there as a result of a vehicle breakin post up all the info on one thread here..Give date, time, exact location, equip damaged, equipment stolen, cost of repairs to vehicle, etc. etc and then send the list along with one letter to the GSO...

All this "get a rope" conversation will not solve anything in my opinion...


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

it costs about $15 to park, but you would think that they will atleast patrol the parking lot for that reason.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

im down there on the 4 wheeler all the time and have never had a "good" feeling about the place! guess its time for me and my buddies to try to catch some of these scumbags!.....nothing better than "hunting" and having a rod in the water!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> Anyone ever thought that some of these thefts are done by fishermen ?


If they are , they are not "fishermen" in the sense that we use the word.

They are azzhats that happen to have some equipment to catch fish. Given the opportunity they would most likely steal your stringer full to avoid all the effort in actually catching their own.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

abz400 said:


> it costs about $15 to park, but you would think that they will atleast patrol the parking lot for that reason.


they aren't getting broke into in the park as far as i know, it's the ones that park a half mile from the gate on the sides of the road.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Had my garage broken into during spring break at South Padre. They got everything. Even while holding a managerial position with the Town, the cops came up blank.I was probably being ordered to be out riding with the cops when it happened...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

that's been going on for too long over there!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll tell you a cheap fix that will pay for itself with one car break-in while parked at Seawolf, Pelican, Skyline, etc. Install a small Nanny Cam inside your vehicle to cover driver and passenger window radius. If you get broken into you'll get a clear picture of the Bast***.

I did; I intentionally left a $20 on my console to see if some thug would break in; got a good pic of some arsehole peeking through my passenger window. However, he never broke the glass. I'll tell you how smart he was (he wasn't) cause I left my doors open. Dumba**

You can install them by the sunvisors. I have two in my truck and they imitate little kenwood speakers. Works like a jewel.

My .02


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

I know some fishermen park down the road because they want to get in the water and the park doesn't open early enough. But even if the park opened earlier, it still couldn't hold all the cars, right? Looks to me like an opportunity for someone to make some money. Set up a checkpoint 1/2 a mile down the road and charge $5 a vehicle to do a constant 4 wheeler patrol on the road. Issue an orange card or something to put on the dashboard to show you paid. If they don't pay, they are free game for the thieves. Since you would not be connected to a law enforcement agency, you would not be obligated to protect all vehicles. I know it sounds dicey but I really believe your presence would be all that was necessary. These thieves are likely to be other fishermen, not hardened criminals. There's not enough money in pawning rods and reels to attract true criminals. It would probably be smart to have a carry permit, and be packing, to protect yourself, just in case. But the agreement would be that you would only take a license number, a digital photo, and call the cops. No hero stuff. I know if I was going to be down there, that $5 would be the best money I spent that day. I could enjoy my fishing without worry. Maybe some off duty Galveston cops would be interested in doing something like this. With the number of cars I've seen down there during the flounder run, it looks like you could make some serious money.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I disagree that these are likely to be other fisherman. All of these places we fish in Galveston have been fished by people for 20+ years. Galveston is a mini New Orleans, generations of people who live off the government and welfare. All of the places mentioned have been hit repeatedly for years, this is nothing new. There are 1000's of workers in Galveston with expensive equipment living out of trucks, so the crackheads are working over time. A crack head will pawn anything.


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

What we need to do is get some copper tubing (crackheads dream come true) tie it down in the bed of a truck,put a couple of good sized cornfeed boys parked down from the decoy truck and then when the crackheads show up -we show up.Easy enuff set up.Sad fact your vehicle getting broke into -just getting the window replaced is a pain,,but what really hurt was the laguna waders at 3 x 280 per rod..now THAT hurt.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

This happened to two other 2coolers during the summer, but IKE slowed it down a bit but now they're back. Weekends arean't so bad due to the number of people travelling up and down that road, but week days are like a ghost town there. Easy target for any thieves wanting a quick buck. Sorry to hear about your lost. Something needs to be done about it! Teach those guys a lesson!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If it's that bad down there, then I wouldn't leave anything in my vehicle and maybe even leave the door unlocked to avoid a broken window.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like you guys have it figured out.

Biggie


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Man my paid for yukon was just stolen from work. sad thing is i was just transferred to this location a few weeks ago. I got to this location on a wend., my truck was gone on the following Monday. 

I'm still hot, between dealing with my insurance and my company with their oh well attitude. I can't stand a theif. I work hadrd for every freakin thing i have. sorry for the rant, but trust me when i say i feel your pain.


----------

